

Carnegie Mellon's Never Ending Language Learner - prat
http://scitedaily.com/the-never-ending-language-learner/

======
teeja
1\. I'm thinking CYC is an existing database that knows cups are dishes; 2. If
the article points to what useful information it has learned, I didn't find
it.

